# North Carolina NewBee



## OC_Bees (Jul 4, 2014)

It's pretty fun. You are about 35-40 mins from me. Nice to see more NC people here. Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## poppy1 (Feb 1, 2013)

ncsidewinder said:


> New to Bee Watching and enjoying the things it brings.


Welcome to the world of bees, we are glad you are here, I am 10 minutes from Brushy Mtn Bee Farm if you are ever in the area and wanna chat bees


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome. Second year top bar beek from Raleigh. It's a great hobby.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I was at the Beekeepers conference last month. You guys were great hosts.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas nc!


----------



## poppy1 (Feb 1, 2013)

dsegrest said:


> I was at the Beekeepers conference last month. You guys were great hosts.


That is great to hear as we weren't considered very good last time we hosted the meeting


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

